# Reward Points



## da40flyer (May 31, 2008)

I joined the Rewards program today but can't find how the points are actually calculated. Is it by miles, like airlines do? Some ratio of points/mile, points by the trip?


----------



## MrFSS (May 31, 2008)

da40flyer said:


> I joined the Rewards program today but can't find how the points are actually calculated. Is it by miles, like airlines do? Some ratio of points/mile, points by the trip?


I moved this into the Rewards Forum so those that know about this subject will see it and respond to you.


----------



## Trogdor (May 31, 2008)

For Amtrak travel, it is calculated based on the cost of the ticket. You will earn two points per dollar, with the following exceptions:

You will earn a minimum of 100 points per train, regardless of the cost of the ticket.

Acela Express between certain city pairs on the NEC will earn 500 points for Business Class and 750 points for First Class.


----------



## chuljin (May 31, 2008)

da40flyer said:


> I joined the Rewards program today but can't find how the points are actually calculated. Is it by miles, like airlines do? Some ratio of points/mile, points by the trip?


There are more details here, but the basics are that you get 2 points per dollar spent on Amtrak travel *taken by you personally*, with a minimum of 100 points per segment.

i.e. a $56 ticket will get you 112 points, a $700 ticket will get you 1400 points, and so on, but a $47 ticket will get you 100 points, as will each of my famous $2.70 tickets. 

Like airline programs, there are also various other ways, through partners, to get points; for details of those, click on the links at the left side of the page I've linked to above.

Hope this helps!

Chris


----------



## da40flyer (May 31, 2008)

chuljin said:


> da40flyer said:
> 
> 
> > I joined the Rewards program today but can't find how the points are actually calculated. Is it by miles, like airlines do? Some ratio of points/mile, points by the trip?
> ...


OK I'll bite on the hook here, $2.70 tickets????


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2008)

da40flyer said:


> OK I'll bite on the hook here, $2.70 tickets????


On some routes you can get cheap tickets. The best I can do is $6.30 tickets!  (Which also get 100 points!)


----------



## chuljin (May 31, 2008)

da40flyer said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > da40flyer said:
> ...




GDL<->LAX or ANA<->SNA, $3 or $2.70 with AAA or NARP. 

Nothing beats Select in 13 days.


----------



## da40flyer (Jun 1, 2008)

chuljin said:


> da40flyer said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...


I'll have to remember that. I think I can find a reason to go hop on the Metrolink into LA and then take a trip down to the OC for a couple bucks.


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2008)

chuljin said:


> ... on Amtrak travel *taken by you personally*, ...


I thought that was an important point, worth emphasizing.

If you buy tickets for your family of 4, only your ticket earns points in your rewards account.

I don't know if policy has changed, or a loophole in their online reservation system was plugged, but years ago I use to be able to put my AGR number in for each of my family members, and get points for all the tickets I was purchasing. Not anymore.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2008)

Tony said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > ... on Amtrak travel *taken by you personally*, ...
> ...


Ir is just like the airlines or really anywhere else - you can pay for the tickets, taxes, hotel, car, etc..., but the other person (whose name is on the reservation, property, etc...) receives the credit. Not the person who paid.

I don't recall a time when you could enter the same AGR number. I know you can enter the same AAA number.


----------



## gswager (Jun 1, 2008)

If you use Amtrak credit card, any Amtrak purchases such as meal on dining car, snack bar, fares, etc. is worth 2 points per dollar. Any other purchases is worth 1 point per dollar.

$50 ticket= 100 AGR points and 100 credit card points that will betransferred to AGR, so that's 200 points!


----------



## jackal (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone (the_traveler?) mentioned earlier that he did not recall on-board purchases earning double points. It is most likely only Amtrak ticket purchases. (Too bad!)


----------



## AlanB (Jun 2, 2008)

jackal said:


> Someone (the_traveler?) mentioned earlier that he did not recall on-board purchases earning double points. It is most likely only Amtrak ticket purchases. (Too bad!)


No, if it's Amtrak, it will earn 2 points if you put it on the AGR card. That includes the dining car, cafe, and even the online store.


----------



## gswager (Jun 2, 2008)

Really? One time, I asked LSA in the lounge if I could t my membership AGR on the receipt and he said no. So, I only use the Amtrak credit card to rack up the points onboard.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2008)

jackal said:


> Someone (the_traveler?) mentioned earlier that he did not recall on-board purchases earning double points. It is most likely only Amtrak ticket purchases. (Too bad!)


Actually, I was answering a direct question, which mentioned entering the same AGR number on different *RESERVATIONS* - not for on-board purchases or for using the AGR credit card.



> I don't know if policy has changed, or a loophole in their online reservation system was plugged, but years ago I use to be able to put my AGR number in for each of my family members, and get points for all the tickets I was purchasing. Not anymore.





> I don't recall a time when you could enter the same AGR number. I know you can enter the same AAA number.


Yes, *you* can earn AGR credit for the *purchase of the ticket* for someone else, but you will not earn the AGR credit for their *travel*! (In fact, if I used a card such as my Delta SkyMiles AX to purchase my ticket, I can earn Delta FFM, but I won't earn DL FFMs for the actual travel.)


----------

